

My Favorite Music-Streaming Site - physcab
http://www.grooveshark.com/

======
misterbwong
Thanks for the recommendation. I'm currently using this in place of imeem and
I like it so far.

There are a couple things about it that bug me, though:

1\. Loading songs take a bit longer than other sites.

2\. The search interface can be a bit wonky. Example: when I click on a song,
it shows action icons on the left. However, the icons disappear when I mouse
over them.

3\. Multi-song selection is weird/broken. Not sure if this is due to #2, but I
can not add multiple songs to my queue at once. I am able to select multiple
songs, but dragging them to the queue area does not work-only 1 song is added.
Since I can't click on the icons, I am not able to quickly add multiple songs
to my queue. This made creating my playlist a HUGE pain because all songs
needed to be added one by one.

On the bright side, the interface is cleaner than imeem's and, for the most
part, it's easy to use.

------
jcapote
I don't even have mp3's anymore, that's how awesome grooveshark is.

------
timcederman
I still use mixturtle.com.

